# New aquarium concerns



## ngdo (Jun 25, 2013)

Hello,

I recently had a custom-built aquarium made for my office, built into an old upright piano. The tank itself ends up being about 120 gallons - and looks pretty awesome. ;-)

I have a concern with the sump/filtration equipment, and can't get a straight answer out of the company that built it. When the installation techs first came, it turned out that their staff member had incorrectly taken measurements for the sump/reservoir and the custom piece did not fit in the lower cabinet. The tech was concerned that refactoring it wouldn't leave for an adequate sized unit to fit the tank.

After the new piece had finally been made and installed, everything seemed fine. Within a week of running however - the return pump is sucking a lot of air as the water levels have dropped enough.

I've had reef aquariums before and obviously understand the need to refill - my concern is how quickly the levels drop. Any experts with input as to whether or not my equipment is of sufficient size? I've sunk over $4000 into this so far and it is extremely overwhelming when the company I hire refuses to directly answer my questions!

Any recommendations on better questions to ask them would also be appreciated. 

-ng


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Try adding a 90 to the pump intake,pointed down, and see if that helps with the bubles(cavitation).How quickly are you losing water?Evaporation is greater with overflow tanks as the surface is constantly moving.Do you have a cover(glass) on tank or filter?
The 90 really should solve the bubble problem as I have one on all 4 of my sumps.
Would love to see pics!


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

I agree---I would love to see some pictures!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Same, Pics! 

I couldnt tell ya on the filter, but Tom has always given sound advice.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

I have to top off my sump with approx 5 gallons every 3-4 days. So your predicament sounds about right.


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

I as well have to fill my sump about every 5 days....


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

This tanks sounds amazing - can't wait to see pictures of this setup.

Thanks


----------



## ngdo (Jun 25, 2013)

Better photos coming soon - still have some work to do on the cabinet (framing it out and such with the remainders of the piano). The weight of the tank causes slight bowing so I have to trim the cover to the lower cabinet to fit in as well.

Aquarium Gallery - 2013-07-09_09_58_57


----------



## Nave (May 28, 2013)

That's an awesome idea the tank looks really good.


----------



## ngdo (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks! It is a fairly easy and inexpensive project to do.

You can get upright pianos for next to nothing - we had someone from a piano company take out the harp and everything else, and deliver it for about $200. Needed a lot of reinforcing (easy to do on your own) to handle the weight. Then had a custom acryllic tank built.

I feel like there might be a market here... ;-)


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

Looking Good!!


----------

